# The Tale of Three Sisters...



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

... a Dove, a Champagne and a Silver, who did something today that they had never done before! Played on the grass *laughs*

These photo's showcase my gorgeous mousies, and my shiney new camera! Both of which I adore hehehe

The Dove Sister (Carnival! Her fur has grown well, you can barely tell where her scars are!)













































The Champagne Sister


















The Silver Sister


















I love warm sunny days! hehee

W xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. Carnival is doing ever so well!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

very nice piccys!


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Wonderful photos and beautiful meeces your mice really are a credit to you


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Super pics and sooooo good to see Carnival enjoying her adventure in the great outdoors  
I'm a sucker for stories with a happy ending!


----------

